# JD 5105 lift lever stuck



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

I loaned my JD 5105 to my son to bush hog his pasture on a new place he bought. He finished the job and parked the tractor. A few days later he went out to load it back up to return it to me and he said the lift lever for the 3 pt hitch was really stiff and then it just froze. It won't move...up or down. What would cause this. I went over and sprayed the linkage with penetrating oil and greased the zerts but it still won't budge. Any ideas please??


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Birdog62 said:


> I loaned my JD 5105 to my son to bush hog his pasture on a new place he bought. He finished the job and parked the tractor. A few days later he went out to load it back up to return it to me and he said the lift lever for the 3 pt hitch was really stiff and then it just froze. It won't move...up or down. What would cause this. I went over and sprayed the linkage with penetrating oil and greased the zerts but it still won't budge. Any ideas please??



Does yours have the 3 point draft control installed?


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Does yours have the 3 point draft control installed?


Yes


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Does yours have the 3 point draft control installed?


Is this relevant to my problem?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Birdog62 said:


> Is this relevant to my problem?


Not really. It just means you have two levers and two separate linkage packages to deal with. Is it both levers involved or just one?



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70674/referrer/navigation/pgId/394402235



If this comes through it should show the breakdown of your levers and related parts. 

You might take note of items 14, 15, 16, and 17. Those appear to be adjustable friction stops that are designed to hold the levers in place. It's possible some crud or corrosion in that area could impede the movement of the lever.


----------



## Birdog62 (Jun 5, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Not really. It just means you have two levers and two separate linkage packages to deal with. Is it both levers involved or just one?


Both levers are stuck.


----------

